# Total Beginner Question



## Steve V (May 16, 2007)

Hi, just bought my first set of clubs today and had a few practice swings in the garden..THAT is the total extent of my playing experience, so please excuse the newbie-style question! 

I just noticed that when I thought I was correcly setting up to the ball with my Woods that the face of the club seemed to be closed and I had the urge to move my hands slightly to the left to square the face up. Is this some kind of optical illusion, or do you actually have to have the club shaft slightly off centre to align the club face correctly?


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Dunno really... Im self taught so I just grabbed a club and hit balls its easier not to think too much about these things or you'll be stopping your swing every 5 inches or something... If it feels right it's right if it doesnt get it to a stage where it feels right :thumbsup: 

Good luck and welcome to the game (its a game you can never win so dont get too mad when you play bad :laugh: )


----------



## Steve V (May 16, 2007)

Cheers Doug, I did seem to make better contact when I squared the face up.. I notice a lot of threads on this board basically seem to come down to personal preference for how to do things.. makes you wonder why there are so many books,DVD's etc offering to show you the 'one true way'


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't figure out what it is your asking..are you asking whether the shaft has to be tilted, or if the face is supposed to be closed?


----------



## Steve V (May 16, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I can't figure out what it is your asking..are you asking whether the shaft has to be tilted, or if the face is supposed to be closed?


Sorry I didn't make it clear - what I meant was that with the shaft in the 'correct' position i.e. straight behind the ball from my perspective, the face of my driver, 3 wood and 5 wood all looked as if they were pointing slightly to the left of the target line. By moving the shaft so that it looked as if it was on a slight angle to the right (from my perspective), the club face then appeared to be square with the target line. Like I said, maybe I have strange eyes, but it just looked and felt right with the shaft tilted this way...


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

If you ever get the chance, take a photo from your perspective and send it our way!

From what you are describing, I think your gut is right. You can also try a few shots this way, and the other way and see which ones go straighter too.

One other thing that might be helpful to you is to have a friend take a photo of your stance from the back and side in both positions. You'll be amazed at how differnt thigns will look from this angle.

Finally, I know not everyone here likes lessons (and that's fine, if it works for ya), but if you are just starting, I suggest you treat yourself to a group intro 3 lesson package. Right now you don't have any bad habits to break, so you'll learn faster than if you waited a year.

Cheers,
TMC


----------



## Steve V (May 16, 2007)

Thanks TMC, I know it sounds like I must be putting my hands ahead of the ball, but its only a tiny adjustment..I was wondering if this is something to do with 'offset' clubs (although as you you can tell I don't know what the heck I'm talking about, technically). I'm lucky enough to have several courses within a ten mile radius of where I live, plus a driving range about a mile away, but I don't want to show my game to a pro until I have at least some grasp of the fundamentals, basically I am learning from photos in books and magazines and checking set up in a mirror, hitting balls into a net etc,etc. The pro at the course up the road offers a set of 4 lessons for less than 100 dollars, so I will definitely check that out when i feel moe confident.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

That's a great price for lessons compared to Vancouver, BC!

Just promise me you won't wait a year before lessons. I have a friend who keeps putting if off (you know who you are... Ben) and I see the same bad habits getting reinforced.

But for what its worth, he beat me the last time we played, so what do I know...

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

.... Don't be afraid to see a pro now... You will benefit from not having started any bad habits, and ultimately will benefit. Pick up Golf for Dummies, its a fun read, and has some good tips.... There's a Golf encyclopedia out there as well that is chock full of information.

There are many ways to hit a golf ball well, but all them have one thing in common - geting square to the ball at impact. How everyone gets there is as varied as all the theories out there on how to swing. See the pro, start on the right path to solid hiting!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Are your wood offset? (Is the shaft ahead of the face?) That is enough to screw with your eyes. On top of that, most drivers are a couple degrees closed, because more golfers slice than hook.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, White Tiger..

Steve V: It sounds like your grip may be a little to strong..I mean turned to the right on the grip. Try turning them a little more leftward(Just a little), and see if that looks better. Keep the grip in your finger tips. If you are fighting a slice, then closing your clubface, may be a good idea.


----------



## Graham (May 20, 2007)

it depends on the shot ur hitting u use like say ur using ur 5 iron u wouldnt tilt as far forward as say a 56* wedge for a punch shot.


----------

